# Thank You Cash Product Bonus



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Rather an incredulous event.

1 of the major packers is paying a $5cwt live Cash bonus and/or a $7.94 cwt in the beef Bonus this week for cattle delivered Monday thru Saturday.

Afore is over and above their previous agreed buy prices.

It's a Thank You for selling us Your cattle 
Pretty decent of a big CO. MO.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/sen-moran-urges-perdue-make-emergency-payments-cattle-producers


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Packers are making huge money right now and they give $5/100 back.Whoopy doo

Fats dropped over $20/100 and boxed beef price has gone up.The packer is making over $500 a hd profit now.Its robbery!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cut and paste from a news letter I get

>Packer margins are $570/head in the black, a record.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That is so true.


----------

